# Is this a hen or roo??



## whitetail98 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi I have a white silkie hen/roo but I can't figure out what is it?!? If you have any idea please help me!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks like a young cockerel to me due to those streamers from the head. Only boys get those.


----------



## calliedc (Mar 29, 2013)

I think it's a rooster but I'm not to sure


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like a rooster.


----------



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

Pick a boys name)


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Rastuss!!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Streamers on the head. Only Roos get those. 

White knight.
Mr. Clean
Milk


----------



## taramedlin (Mar 30, 2013)

*Silkie?*

Sorry to sound dumb but I am new to this. Is that even a silkie? I thought they all had blueish black earlobes??? He appears to have whitish ones??


----------



## calliedc (Mar 29, 2013)

I think the silkie is a hen


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

taramedlin said:


> Sorry to sound dumb but I am new to this. Is that even a silkie? I thought they all had blueish black earlobes??? He appears to have whitish ones??


That is a fantastic observation!! I didn't notice it until you mentioned it. He has to be a mix, because he would have the black skin, beak toes, and comb and earlobes. Good catch!!

Count his toes!!


----------



## taramedlin (Mar 30, 2013)

*Mix*

Okay thank you!! I was starting to think I spent so much time researching silkies before I got them and i still didn't know what I was talking about.


----------

